# Way to disable emoticons?



## Kevan (Mar 28, 2011)

Not just in my own posts, but when I view others'.

It's just so hard to read someone's words when they're right next to a smiley face lying on its back pounding the floor. 

Frankly, it's even difficult to compose a post with the animated smilies on the right. Is there any way to disable animations, short of turning off all images at the browser level?

TIA.


----------



## Kevan (Mar 28, 2011)

Guess not, huh?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

nope


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Kevan (Mar 28, 2011)

:BoomSmilie_anim: :rofl:


----------

